# My Day And Date Changed At Noon On My New Swatch !



## AudiR8 (Jan 6, 2013)

I had moved the hands forward 12 hours to back to midday and put today's day and date will it now change to Sun 26 at midnight tonight ? Thankyou for your help cheers mike


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Easier to set it to yesterdays date, then wind forward until it switches over. That way, you know you're at midnight and can set the time accordingly.


----------



## horz (Aug 24, 2008)

I think that sounds right. Usually I would set the day and date to the previous day (so Fri 25 if I was setting for today), and then roll the time forward so that I can see the day/date change by itself (to the correct ones) and hence I know whether the hands indicate am/pm afterwards.


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

Best hope it changes to Sunday the 27th.


----------



## AudiR8 (Jan 6, 2013)

I meant Sunday 27 th sorry


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Because you should not adjust the day or date between roughly 10 pm and 2 am on automatic watches, not close to midnight -- and it differs with some models, like my Orient that sets the DAY by turning back from 00:15 to 23:59 then advancing -- I find it best to advance a stopped watch past 12 to determine if it's 12 am or 12 pm. If it DOESN'T turn over, indicating it's 12 pm, it's safe to quick set the day and date. If it turns over, I simply advance it to the correct time then quick set the day and date, so long as it's later than 3 AM.

Obviously, this can be easier if you're picking up the watch in the afternoon or evening. And ... on watches with screwdown crowns and date wheels, I keep them on a winder while in regular rotation to prevent too much wear on the crown tube (which is already a little finicky on my 2 year old Steinhart).

There are lots of old threads here on the forums with discussion of care and operation of automatic watches, but I realize that reading old threads can kill a whole weekend. (I speak from experience, mate.) Asking is certainly the next best thing and some of us enjoying answering and giving help. I envy the pleasure of this new discovery....


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

If I were you I'd leave it alone, just shake it every morning and wait until the world matches and synchs with your watch.


----------



## AudiR8 (Jan 6, 2013)

Sold it on eBay


----------



## AudiR8 (Jan 6, 2013)

Got near what I paid


----------



## Deco (Feb 15, 2011)

MarkF said:


> If I were you I'd leave it alone, just shake it every morning and wait until the world matches and synchs with your watch.


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Think you had the Australian model, best do your homework next time


----------



## wotsch (Jan 5, 2011)

Next time, you need to buy a night-date model, rather than a day-date.


----------



## Dusty (Feb 3, 2010)

Reminds me of a repair I did a good few years ago........The lady sent the watch back demanding her service cost back, complaining that her date was changing at midday and not at midnight :wallbash:


----------

